# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kujtime të shkëputura nga ditari i jetës

## Poeti

Sonte miqet e mi te nderuar do te filloj kete teme, te cilen shpresoj ta pasuroj me shkrimet qe do ti paraqes si dromca kujtimesh nga udhetimi im i pare ne Shqiperi dhe perjetimet e mia nga lufta e fundit ne Kosove!

   Gjer ne takimin e ardhshem dhe postimi im i ri ju desheroj mireseardhje ne kete teme!

----------


## Poeti

Miqet e mi te nderuar!
   Eshte e treta here qe po provoj te postoj mbresat nga udhetimi im i pare ne Shqiperi, por si duket nuk po me percjell fati?
  Mbreme kam shkruar gadi nje ore dhe paksa para se ta postoj me ikin dritat!!!!dhe mbetem pa e mbajtur fjalen!!

   Dt.20 Prill 2000
   Vendnisja: Ferizaj
   Venddestinimi: Kukes
   Qellimi i udhetimit: Pervjetori i ekzodit te madh te shqipetareve!

  Ne pervjetorin e ekzodit te madh te shqipetareve ishte parapare qe te merrnin pjese perfaqesues nga tere Kosova. Nga qyteti im duhej te merrnin pjese 150 veta. Gadi cdonjeri shpersonte te jete pjese e ketij rrugetimi , une poashtu (nuk kisha qene kurre ne Shqiperi). U be nje perzgjedhje nga te gjitha strukturat e popullates dhe une pata fatin qe te jem pjese e ekipit. 
   Oh sa shume iu gezova kesaj, sa me padurim e pritja momentin kur do te merrja ne grusht dhe te tokes se memedheut sa shume kisha enderruar per kete, sa vite thurrja enderra, sa kohe me mbante shpresa e nje momenti te tille i cili cdo dite e me shume po afrohej te behej realitet. 
   Ne diten e  caktuar une dhe kater student te mite ishim gadi te niseshim drejt Kukesit (une do te ishja ne percjellje te tyre). Te them te drejten ata me shoqeronin mua, sepse une isha ai qe kisha nevoje per percjellje!
   Kufiri yne artificial me dukej shume i larget. Kalonim neper Kosoven e lare me gjak, Kosoven e djegur e te shkrumuar dhe kahdo qe shkonim shihnim varre dhe vetem varre te fresketa (eh edhe sa varre do te hapeshin ne vitet ne vazhdim) dhe patjeter se syte i kishim te mbushura me lote, por nje gje na mbante, na ushqente shpirtin:  qellimi i udhetimit!
    Arrijten ne Morine, ishim te paret pas nesh edhe 39 autobuse tjere te zbukuruar me flamuj. Zbritem nga autobusi dhe ne kembe kaluam linjen ndarese e cila si shpate ndante permes token shqiptare. kaluam me krenari, pa kontrolle te zakoonshme kufitare, pa kontrolle pasaportash, pa legjitimim, sikur aty ate dite nuk kishte kufi! Dhe iu drejtova ujit te liqenit me krenari: Dhe ne e kalojme kete pike pa kontroll sikur ti me vite te tera! Edhe ne jemi si ti: Uje qe rrjedh dhe nuk ndalon dhe nje dite jo te larget ketu nuk do te kete pike kontrolli,nuk do te kete kufi, nuk do te kete linje ndarese, nuk do te kete....Shqiperia dhe Kosova do te jene nje ashtu sikur duhet dhe patjeter do te jete.
   Me krenari shkela per te paren here token e memedheut, autobusi na vinte mbrapa, ne nuk donim te hipnim ne te, donim qe sa me shume pjese te rruges te kalonim ne kembe, sikur nje vite me pare, por tash krenar , te lodhur por te lumtur.
    Rash ne gjunje qe te marr nje grusht dhe qe ta mbaj aty ke zemra, ta mbaj ne kujtim te vendit tim, qe rastesisht i ka dy emra!


  Do te vazhdoje!

----------


## Dreri

*     *     *
Do shkoj ne Kosove
U kam premtuar miqve. 
Vetes premtuar i kam
Me prit Kosova ime
Kam  nje amanet
prej gjysherve
per ty.

   *     *      *

----------


## Poeti

Pas një kohe shumë të gjatë sërish i rikthehemi vetvehtes, dhe unë kështu po i rikthehem edhe një herë ditarit tim , duke dashur ta rifreskoj edhe me një shkrim, me vazhdimin e rrugës sonë për në Kukës.

....Edhe pse rruga nga Morini gjer në Kukës, ishte shumë e vështirë, ne as që e ndjenim ate, as që ia dinim  bile se  ç'rrugë ishim duke kaluar, na mbante dëshira e takimit me motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë, që një vit më parë hapen portat dhe zemrat e tyre për të na strehuar kur ishim më së ngushti (nuk e them për vehten time, por për qindra-mijëra bashkëkombas që e kaluan golgotën e ikjes nga dhuna e shkjaut).
  Kalonim përrreth bumkerëve aq të përfolur dhe analizonim efektivitetin e tyre në një luftë çfarë bëhet në kohërat më të reja! shiqonim se si në malet e larta mbeturinat e tyre ruanin kujtimin e një kohe të kalur,që mos u ktheftë më kurrë.
 Vazhduam rrugëtimin tonë drejt Kukësit. Diku kah ora 13:00 ishim në hyrje të qytetit ku na priste një pankartë me mbishkrimin:"Mirë se na vini motra e vëllezër nga Kosova", e çfarë të dëshëroj njeriu më shumë se sa kur një popull i ndarë me vite, tani bashkohet me shkëlqim në fytyrë dhe gëzim zemre, pa pasur as edhe një pëngesë në rrugën e tyre........


             Do të vazhdojë së shpejti me mikëpritjen Kuksjane.

----------


## Poeti

.....Arrijmë në sheshin e qytetit, aty ku para një viti të frikësuar, të lodhur, të uritur kishin arrijtur gra, pleqë, fëmijë të ikur nga Kosova në kërkim të qetësisë, pushimit dhe plotësimit të nevojës për ushqim! Motra dhe vëllezër nga Kukësi, kishin dalur ti prisinin dhe tu hapnin zemrat e tyre. Mua sot me bëhej se kuksjanët sërish kishin dalur të na ofronin strehë dhe bukë, por jo, ata sot kishin dalur në sheshin e stolisur me lule dhe pankarta në mikëpritje të grupeve të ardhura nga Kosova.Një delegacion i bashkisë së qytetit ishte radhitur në shesh, dhe pas tyre edhe shumë - shumë qytetarë të të gjitha strukturave, të rinjë, të moshuar, fëmijë, burra, gra, vajza...
  Zbritëm dhe ne, të lodhur, por me shkëlqim në fytyrat tona, e në mendje kishim pamjet nga një vit më parë, fytyrat e trishtuara, të lodhura, të uritura , me ndjenjën e frikës dhe të mosbesimit!! Delegacioni na priti, na ofroi ngrohtësinë tashmë të njohur kuksjane, dhe na shoqëroi në rikujtimin e ngjarjeve të një viti më parë. Vizituam së bashku të gjitha pikat karakteristike: parkun e qytetit në mes të bllokut të banesave dhe liqenit të Fierzës, ku kishin qenë të radhituara vetura, traktorë, karroca e çka jo, ku strehoheshin Kosovarët deri në vendosjen e tyre definitive nëpër shtëpitë kuksjane.Mua për qudi posa zbritëm, më shkuan sytë në një mbishkrim: Radio Kukësi, do të pyetni, po çka pra!? Vite të tëra në Kososvë Radio Kukësi ka qenë zëri i vëtëm që vintë përmes eterit nga atëdheu ynë, rrezja e vetme që na i ngrohte zemrat, burimi i vetëm i informimit shqip dhe kënaqësia e vetmë shpirtërore. Sa hërë më kishtë zënë agu i mëngjesit duke dëgjuar e inqizuar këngët shqip të Luqie Milotit, Bik Ndojës, Fatime Sokolit, e shumë e shumë të tjerëve, që shpesh më vinin me shkëpitje, ashtu sikur më vinin valët e radios nëpër eter! Unë me studentët e mije, kaluam urën mbi liqen, të shoqëruar nga një i ri kuksjanë i cili na tregonte anën e djathtë ku dikur shtrihej Kuksi i vjetër.......

.. vazhdon..

----------


## Poeti

....Ai na tregonte se si kur niveli i liqenit bie, mund te dallohen kulmet e shtëpive, atëherë të mbuluar me rrasa guri. E krijonim imazhin e qytetit të vjetër dhe në të njejtën kohë shiqonim qytetin e ri, me bulevarde të gjëra, me pallate të larta, me sheshe të mëdha, me bukuri të rralla..
  Kishim me vehte një foto kamerë dhe vendosëm që këto imazhe ti ruanim përgjithënjë në kujtimet tona, të vendosura edhe në shiritin celuloid. Morëm shumë pamje të bukura, shumë kujtime nga e kaluara dhe nga e tashmja dhe ajo që na dukej se do ta paraqiste më së miri atë që ne ndjenim në ato momente.
  Diku nga ora 15:00 ishte i paraparë një program artistik për ne në stadiumin e sporteve te vogla, ku si rrëke vërshonin vendasit dhe musafirët, ku trupat artistike të kompozuara si kuksjano-kosovare paraqitën në skenë pika muzikore, pjesë teatrore dhe pika të ndryshme humori. Edhe në këtë mënyrë tregonin se arti nuk njeh kufij, se arti edhe kësaj radhe i kaloi kufijtë dhe me krenari tregoi se Shqipëri e Kosovë jemi një. Edhe ne tribuna, të bashkuar si një tregonim se nuk ka forcë që na ndanë, se kurrë më ky popull nuk do të ketë pushtues, se kurrë më ky popull nuk do të nënshtrohet dhe se kurrë më nuk do të lelojmë të ketë kufi, sikur kishte më parë dhe ky që tani e kemi, nuk do të ekzistojë edhe gjatë!
   Pas programit artistik dhe fjalëve të përkujtimit për ditët e një viti më parë dhe premtimeve për vazhdimin e miqësisë dhe afrimit edhe më të madh në mes Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, ne morrëm rrugën e këthimit, duke marrë me vehte kujtimet e ëmbla të pritjes Kuksjane dhe krenarë për të tashmen e fituar me gjak, por krenar edhe për thyerjen e barrierave që me vite na ndanin.
  Të varguar në kolonën e gjatë, morrëm rrugën e këthimit duke u ndarë me lotë për faqe nga mikëpritësit-vëllezërit dhe motrat tona tanë dhe duke premtuar se nuk do ti harrrojmë kurrë, sikur edhe ata na premtuan neve.

Së shpejti udhëpërshkrimi nga vizitat në Vlorë, Krujë dhe Tiranë me rastin e 28 Nëntorit-Ditës së Flamurit dhe Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.

----------


## Poeti

Miqët e mi të nderuar,

Më duhet të iu kërkoj falje që kohë të gjatë nuk po arrij të shkruaj udhëpërshkrimin tim të premtuar, por me këto drita që kemi ne këtu, as që mund të mendoj diç të tillë.
Nuk ka orarë redukimesh, nuk ka siguri as edhe për 5 minuta sa nuk do ketë ndërprerje!! Prandaj kjo temë kujtoj se do të presë edhe ca kohë që të mund të lexohet nga ana juaj!?
Por ju premtoj se në rastin e parë të mundur do ta mbaj premtimin e dhënë.
Edhe një herë kërkoj falje.

----------


## Poeti

Dua të provoj sot që premtimin e dhënë ta dërgoj në vend!

Shumë ditë me radhë në shkollën time planifikonim që festat e Nëntorit ti kalonim në Shqipëri dhe duke pasur mirëkuptimin e stafit drejtues kjo dëshirë dhe kërkesë jona po bëhej realitet.

Me: 27.11.2003 (E enjte) në ora 9:00 na priste autobusi i parkuar në oborrin e shkollës, kurse ne me tërë bagazhin e nevojshëm ishim të gatshëm që të nisemi në rrugë.
Pasaportat nuk ishin të obligueshme sepse kufiri që do ta kalonim ishte një linjë provizore e cila vetëm në letër  e bënte ndarjen në dysh të një populli, por nuk i ndante dot zemrat e tyre!
Momenti i nisjes kishte ardhur, familjarët në oborrin e shkollës na bënin me dorë duke na uruar rrugë të mbarë dhe duke kërkuar që të lajmërohemi posa të arrijmë në Durrës, ku e kishim vendvendosjen.
Dolëm nga oborri dhe morëm rrugën drejt kufirit në pikëkalimin në Morin ku me të arrijtur bëmë një pushim të shkurtër dhe iu afruam pikës së kontrollit, pikë të cilën e kaluam me vetëm një kontroll rutinore. Rruga drejt Kukësit kalonte përreth bunkerëve famoz të kohës së Enver Hoxhës, për të cilët nxënësit me shumë interes pyesnin. Atyre iu interesonte qëllimi, efektet dhe mënyra e ndërtmit të tyre, qëndrueshmëria e tyre në goditjet e armikut, mënyra e shtrirjes etj. Bunkerët na përcollën përgjat tërë rrugës, sikur barrierat anësore të cilat do të duhej të ishin, por nuk janë. E përshkuam rrugën duke u ndalur kohë pas kohe në pushime të shkurtëra,kur shfrytëzonim rastin të skjaronim fenomenet e ndryshme natyrore dhe dëmtimet njërëzore në pasurin e vendit, duke diskutuar së bashku mundësitë e ndërtimit të rrugevë me siguri më të lartë, dukë kalkuluar çmimin e kushtimit të barrierave (mbrojtëseve anësore) dhe të vetëm një jete të humbur shkaku i mungesës së tyre.Rrugën deri në Durrës e kaluam pa i mbyllur sytë dhe gjithë kohën duke kënduar nënë ritmin e kitarës të cilën me vehte e kishte marrur një nga nxënësit, duke treguar barcoleta apo duke recituar poezi në mikrofonin e autobusit......

Që të mos mbetem pa e postuar do ta ndërpres me kaq .... 
Shpresoj ta vazhdoj së shpejti.

----------


## hajla

Pershendetje Poeti!
pran keni temen qe paskeni hudhur disa grimca kujtimesh... te ciles i paskeni  kushtuar me plot ndjeshmeri, ketij udhetimi "Kosov Shqiperi"!!ku dhe i lezova sot! keta rreshta befas me ran ne sy me pelqyen jasht mase,ku dhe here pas here vertete me kethejshin pas,te (kujtuaren e mjerueshmeris) se ish Luftes te viteve 1997-98-fale Zotit ku dhe mbaroi pa zgjatur, se ndoshta dhe fati i Kosoves ku me dit ku do kishte perfunduar Sot?!
per mos t'harronim se Zoti anon gjith nga (kurariteti dhe drejetesia) ku dhe fatin per "Kosoven" perfshiu  meshira e Allahut Gj.nehu!

 Ndjeshem hajla!

----------

